# whats the best way to level the front end ?



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

hi there , I have a 2013 ram express 4x4 quad cab 5.7 hemi, and I am looking to put a leveling kit on the front end to help out with a light duty plow . I see there could be several ways of doing this but which would be the best way to do it right to help out when plow is on the truck ? also I think I herd there is this system that raises the frontend by adding air into these rubber boots ? they are not air shock. can you use that system to level the truck to help out when plow is on ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO the best way to level that truck is a counterweight (often referred to as Ballast.)


----------



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

basher;1667341 said:


> IMO the best way to level that truck is a counterweight (often referred to as Ballast.)


No I know that but sometimes you need to add the leveling kit because the plow lowers front end more when on do some plow manufacturers recommend that you level the front end


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Leveling kits will raise the trucks front height but they do nothing to increase suspension capacity.

Many manufacturers recommend supplementary front end enhancement, however they recommend air bags, booster springs or similar load boosting device.


----------



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

So if he does not increase the suspension capacity why is it that plow manufacturers suggest a leveling kit for the front because of the weight of the plow ?


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 2010 Ram 1500 hemi etc, I just went through this dilemma. The most cost effective way I found and went with was a 2.5" level in the front and 1.5" in the rear also replaced the leaf springs in the rear with tuff coils as I am ballasting 500lbs.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Truck rides better than factory in my opinion.
If cost didn't matter to me I would have gone with a true lift kit, however I am very happy with what I have done.
I still need to stiffen my front end up as with plow on still seems to soft, need to see if tuff coils are available for the front end or possibly a set of Timbrens not sure which would be better.
Damn Dodge and there weak front ends....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rld1965;1667419 said:


> So if he does not increase the suspension capacity why is it that plow manufacturers suggest a leveling kit for the front because of the weight of the plow ?


When you say manufacturers you mean who? I know the fit sheets pretty wall and western only offers the suburbanite (same with the rest of the DD lines) and they never mention leveling kits. Boss has no fit for the 2013 1500 Ram nor does Meyer. Snoway has a fit but makes no mention of a leveling kit. Only Snowdogg mentions leveling kits and they include them in the same reference with suspension aids.

Plows have a required pin center height so sometimes you need to raise a truck to get to the minimum however raising a truck to achieve more than the allowed ground clearance will cause issues with the plows proper operation.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your a homeowner, you will be just fine with a little ballast. Your not plowing for hours on end, driving on roads, ect. The plow is on your truck for what 20-30min at most?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to guess that the plow *dealer* recommended front end parts for the truck. When I bought a plow back in 2011, plow dealer tried to sucker me into a pair of oversized bump stops for something like $200. Crazy overpriced and pointless, so I told them to drop dead.

They just wanted to sell more crap. My truck carries the plow perfectly without them.


----------



## StuMpy77 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been trying to decide what to do with the 1994 F150 extended cab I just bought. It came with a Western Uni-mount Poly blade plow already on it. The owner's manual for the truck states the Supercab model is not to be used for snow removal duty. I figure they got around this by using the poly blade and adding some cheesy inside the coil air bags from a big box parts store? Problem is the airbags leak now, I hate them and plan on taking it really easy this winter as I'm not sure potentially how far over loaded the front axle is without aftermarket help. I'm going to air them up whenever I have to plow and hope they hold out for now. Springtime comes around and I planned on buying the Superlift 1.5-2" lift front coil springs to fix the issue. Now I'm not sure if it's the best/cost effective/durable way to go? Does anyone know if there is another reason Ford doesn't want a plow on the old Supercab F150s? Do I have a "plow" truck with a glass frame or is it just an issue of weight over the front axle?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well the western website says you can hang an 8ft pro or poly pro so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a 04 ram 1500 with 8' hiniker on the front. i twisted my torsion bars so it raised my front up like1.5" then i also added a set of timbrens($200) plus have about 700#s is the bed......i seem to have no problems


----------



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fisher says I need a leveling kit for some reason on there HT or SD plows ? I had a plow on my 2006 dodge ram 1500 and never needed a leveling kit and my 2013 ram 1500 they said I need it ? I have the same front coil over shock front end . Plus does anyone know if the ram 1500 front facia bumper has to be notched to put a fisher plow on . The dealer said they are not sure they will find out when the undercarriage is put on


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

StuMpy77;1669251 said:


> I've been trying to decide what to do with the 1994 F150 extended cab I just bought. It came with a Western Uni-mount Poly blade plow already on it. The owner's manual for the truck states the Supercab model is not to be used for snow removal duty. I figure they got around this by using the poly blade and adding some cheesy inside the coil air bags from a big box parts store? Problem is the airbags leak now, I hate them and plan on taking it really easy this winter as I'm not sure potentially how far over loaded the front axle is without aftermarket help. I'm going to air them up whenever I have to plow and hope they hold out for now. Springtime comes around and I planned on buying the Superlift 1.5-2" lift front coil springs to fix the issue. Now I'm not sure if it's the best/cost effective/durable way to go? Does anyone know if there is another reason Ford doesn't want a plow on the old Supercab F150s? Do I have a "plow" truck with a glass frame or is it just an issue of weight over the front axle?


You don't want to add any lift to the front end. As stated, this does NOT change your vehicle's ability to hold a load on the front end. What this will do, is raise the plow mount about 2-2.5 inches, causing your a-frame to sit off-level and making the plow dig in wrong.

Most likely there is no reason not to plow with it. They just didn't get paid the premium for a "plow ready vehicle" and therefore are cheaping out on the warranty.


----------

